# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Insecten eten voorkomt hoge bloeddruk - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=kFhqJSkEcuoJ&imgurl=www.tiscali.nl/images/1/4/img-241108-093.jpg width=80 height=61 alt="" border=1>
Tiscali
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Insecten eten voorkomt hoge bloeddruk*
*De Telegraaf - 1 uur geleden*
GENT - Het eten van insecten helpt tegen hoge bloeddruk, blijkt uit een onderzoek van de Universiteit Gent maandag. De insecten bevatten een eiwit met hetzelfde effect als medicijnen tegen hoge bloeddruk, maar dan zonder de bijwerkingen. *...*
Insecten eten tegen hoge bloeddruk Gezondheidsnet
Hoge bloeddruk? Eet meer insecten Nos
Het Laatste Nieuws - Gazet van Antwerpen - RTL Nieuws
*alle 27 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## Hypoliet

zeer interessant, maar waar geraakt een mens aan eetbare insecten?

Hypoliet

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Volgens mij kan je deze bij diverse natuur zaken kopen nietwaar? volgens mij heb ik ze zelfs ooit gezien bij een van de grotere groothandels van Nederland en de naam lijkt op Micro  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

@Hypoliet,
Ik vind alles best, maar ga geen insecten eten hoor. Heb gelukkig ook geen hoge bloeddruk. 
Maar eetbare insecten kun je toch gewoon vangen met een schepnetje, doe je meteen ook nog iets aan de conditie.
Maar als je geen zin hebt om te rennen dan kun je altijd hier terecht of hier. Ook de school tv heeft er al aandacht aan besteed. Keuze genoeg. Laat even weten of het smaakt.

----------


## cor1948

Heb het een keer op tv gezien dat ze insecten aten,ik ging over mijn nek,brrrr
niet voor mij dus
corrrie

----------

